# grub => Windows 2000 boot



## elmyth (21. Dezember 2004)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir als Bootloader grub emerget.
Hier erstmal meine grub.conf

```
default 0
timeout 10

title=Gentoo Linux Kernel 2.6.9
root (hd0,0)
kernel /kernel-2.6.9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb3
initrd /initrd-2.6.9

title=Windows 2000 Pro
rootnoverify (hd1,0)
chainloader +1
```

Mein Linux bootet auch ohne Probleme - Windows macht mir Schwierigkeiten.

Ich habe zwei Festplatten - eine für Windows und eine für Linux.
/boot befindet sich auf (hd0,0), sonst würde Linux ja nicht booten.
Aber der anderen Festplatte befinden sich Laufwerk c: und d:
Da es sich hierbei um die erste Partition der zweiten Festplatte handelt, bleibt nur (hd1,0) übrig. Nur irgendwie bootet Windows nicht.
Wenn ich Windows auswähle, erscheint nur:

```
title=Windows 2000 Pro
rootnoverify (hd1,0)
chainloader +1
```

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

MfG
- Jon


----------



## Holger_S (21. Dezember 2004)

mach mal:


```
title            Windows 2000 Pro
root            (hd1,0)
makeactive
chainloader     +1
```

Gruß Holger
</pre>


----------



## elmyth (23. Dezember 2004)

Funktioniert leider auch nicht.
Gleicher Fehler - wieder wird nur der Teil ausgegeben, die Festplatte rattert - nichts passiert.
Auch via grub prompt, wenn ich andere roots etc angebe, passiert nichts.
(hd1,0) entspricht bei mir der Windowspartition c: - muss doch die korrekte sein, oder?


----------



## Holger_S (23. Dezember 2004)

normalerweise schon, es sei denn du hast eine SCSI oder SATA Platte, ist das der Fall?


----------



## elmyth (24. Dezember 2004)

Negative - habe zwei IDE Festplatten.


----------



## elmyth (27. Dezember 2004)

Hmm, schade - und ich dachte, dies Problem sei bekannt


----------



## Thorsten Ball (27. Dezember 2004)

Wie wär es, wenn du einfach mal die Partionionen durchprobierst?


```
title=Windows
rootnoverify (hd1,0)
makeactive
chainloader +1
```

Oder (hd1,1), (hd0,2), was weiß ich, probier mal durch, es wird schon dabei sein. Und du
bist dir sicher, dass die Windowspartionen auf der 2ten Festplatte sind? Hast diese schon
von Linux aus gemountet? /dev/hda oder hdb?

Ach ja, du hast einen Fehler in deiner Signatur... Es sollte /bin/sh und nicht /bin/ssh heißen...

Thorsten


----------



## daniel2000 (27. Dezember 2004)

Habe im Suse-Support etwas für dich gefunden:
http://portal.suse.de/sdb/de/2002/09/fhassel_grub_win1.html

Daniel


----------

